# No Ethanol Gas?



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys I saw this station today with no ethanol gas about same price as plus gas just 86 octane. What are the benefits of having ethanol in gas and not having ethanol in gas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Hey guys I saw this station today with no ethanol gas about same price as plus gas just 86 octane. What are the benefits of having ethanol in gas and not having ethanol in gas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real gas is always better. If you can buy real gas without any ethanol, it would be preferable. Unless of course, you're tuned for e85.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

How would I notice the difference? We have 86 88 90 and 91


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Okay you're asking about octane ratings. This is different from gas with ethanol and without ethanol. 

Whatever the octane rating, that will be the octane rating whether it has ethanol or no ethanol. 

If you want to get the manufacturer's rated numbers (hp / tq / mpg) they use non-ethanol gas at 91 or higher octane.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

My car only requires 87 luckily lol but I put 86


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

If you have a Jetta 1.4T. I would really suggest at least going ot 87, the minimum octane rating. 

To get the 150 hp and MPG listed, they had to use 91+.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

No 87 around here and I actually get 45 mpg with 86


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

